# Some awesome W850i flash themes ...



## tech_cheetah (May 1, 2007)

These are some of the coolest flash themes supported on W850i


*img293.imageshack.us/img293/7137/themesmg3.jpg


For actual animation look at this youtube video

But uploading these flash menu files into your phone is an uphill task. 
After several hours of effort I could upload them into my cell, in total 17 themes.

All the W850i owners can give a try and beautify their cells, just follow the tutorial I have put on this blog.

Any suggestions,feedbacks,questions are welcome.


----------



## dtox (May 1, 2007)

i have the same themes on my 810i.. they look cool!!  citybeat,clubpulse,mosaic 64,walkman-dance etc..

u can do this without da vinci software.. free of cost using free softwares like xs++/phone xs and far manager..takes no more than 30 minutes unlike the method u suggested which takes 2-3 hrs.. if ne1 is interested, i'll be glad to help out


----------



## sam_1710 (May 1, 2007)

any idea how to install dees themes on a k750??


----------



## dtox (May 1, 2007)

dunno.. tried on my 810i and it works.. also works on w850, w800,w 300, z550.. wil find out bout k series


----------



## sam_1710 (May 1, 2007)

oh... kk!!


----------



## blueshift (May 1, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> u can do this without da vinci software.. free of cost using free softwares like xs++/phone xs and far manager..takes no more than 30 minutes unlike the method u suggested which takes 2-3 hrs.. if ne1 is interested, i'll be glad to help out



I am. Please tell it here.

will that work on W300i?


----------



## tech_cheetah (May 1, 2007)

I have used Da Vinci just for checking the CID version of the phone (which it does free of cost). If the CID is 49 then you can do it easily through PhoneXS, which is free and I have put everything inside one single zipped file.
In case the CID of your W850i is 51 or 52 then you will have to flash your firmware with the help of Da Vinci , and this is not free, as you will have to register at the Da Vinci website.

and I didn't say 2-3 hours .. I said it may take anywhere between 30 minutes to 5 hours .. and thats how brute force works .. you can't predict the time .. it all depends on luck


----------



## dtox (May 1, 2007)

ya.. but my method dosent involve brute forcing!! takes 10 mins if u kno wat to do! wil be posting that method shortly


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2007)

@ dtox, w810i is cid49 phone..

for cid36/49, its a piece of cake. but cid51/52 phones do require some time and effort to be devoted!


----------



## sivarap (May 3, 2007)

whats CID?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2007)

cid is a protection scheme for sony ericsson phones. when a certain cid is cracked (the scheme) it unlocks a whole lot of things. the internal file system can be customised, the phone can be unlocked (network/provider), flashed, converted etc.


----------



## dtox (May 3, 2007)

@infra_red_dude.. yeah.. forgot 850i is a cid 51/52 cell.. my bad  far manager+xs++ dont work with them currently


----------



## tech_cheetah (May 3, 2007)

There are some 'older' models of W850i which have CID49 .. like mine .. I purchased the cell in January 1st week ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2007)

@tech_cheetah

thats good buddy. then u can use dtox's guide and customise ur phone!


----------



## CadCrazy (May 4, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> i have the same themes on my 810i.. they look cool!!  citybeat,clubpulse,mosaic 64,walkman-dance etc..
> 
> u can do this without da vinci software.. free of cost using free softwares like xs++/phone xs and far manager..takes no more than 30 minutes unlike the method u suggested which takes 2-3 hrs.. if ne1 is interested, i'll be glad to help out


 
could you plz tell me the procedure to load this kind of themes on my w810 phone.

Thanks


----------



## Pravas (May 4, 2007)

Hey , i guess that you got the theme from topsony ...website . Never mind if you didnt, but you can get similar themes like these.


----------



## dtox (May 4, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> could you plz tell me the procedure to load this kind of themes on my w810 phone.
> 
> Thanks



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56679


----------



## 11tsetm1 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanxs

thanxws


----------



## saedna_8888 (Oct 19, 2008)

okkkkkkkkkkk


----------

